# I'm gonna recommend a website designer if i'm allowed



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is allowed but i thought i'd give it a go 

A friend off mine designs fantatsic websites and website logos.

She did my website recently and she's going to do my OH's soon 

Here's her website - Stolenkiss Gerbils | Welcome | Hobby breeder of Mongolian gerbils in Dublin, Ireland

And here's thw website she did for me - Phoenix Gerbils, UK - Home

You can contact her through her website for any details and information


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

I just had a look at both of the sites, looking very nice.

I am trying to sort mine out at the moment.. but oh boy I do notice I have not done anything like this for a while.:blush:


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

These websites are very easy to make yourself with freewebs.com.
Even if you are not computer literate they are easy step by step instructions to design your own website.
Very useful site


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

True, I used to build sites from scratch but ain't done it for a very long time.

At the moment I setting my sites a little higher(as usual). Plus the fact a couple of hours after work is not enough. :blush:

Personally I have used, tried everything in the past from freewebs to html coding etc. When the basis is there all are fairly easy to build.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

toddy said:


> These websites are very easy to make yourself with freewebs.com.
> Even if you are not computer literate they are easy step by step instructions to design your own website.
> Very useful site


I've used freewebs as a site host. The actual wording, pictures etc are all in html code. Freewebs doesn't give step by step instructions for that.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Your website is actually made from a freewebs website isn't it?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

toddy said:


> Your website is actually made from a freewebs website isn't it?


It's made using freewebs as a host if you like. But nothing else on the website is a part of a freewebs if you know what i mean. I havn't used their pictures/templates etc 

But yes, i have used freewebs or webs as it's called now. I'm looking at possibily buying myself a domain name soon though


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I made my website using moonfruit and then bought my own domain name.
I am totally useless with modern technology but was chuffed with the results.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

By the way Marcia I wasn't trying to put your freind down in any way the websites she has done are fab I was just saying that was all.
Sorry if it come over wrong:blushing:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

toddy said:


> By the way Marcia I wasn't trying to put your freind down in any way the websites she has done are fab I was just saying that was all.
> Sorry if it come over wrong:blushing:


You didn't come over wrong at all 

You're website is great!


----------

